# STBXH has found religion!



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

And he informs me I am a lesser person because I have not "found church".

Whatever... he went on to say that its another reason we are "incompatible". Again, whatever.

When we met, and for the past 12 years he was not at all interested in church or bible teachings. He is what my IC calls a love avoidant and throughout our relationship he has espoused one "addiction" after another. Sports, then video games, then facebook, then work involvement, then his EA girlfriends, then alcohol, you name it he becomes addicted for a while then drops it. All to create intensity outside of our relationship because he can't handle being close to someone. He's been attached to his bible for the past week.

Last night I picked up his bible and said "you may find something in there about being loyal to your wife and your marriage". Since he has been having EA's for years (I only recently found out) and admits to the MC that he still has romantic feelings for other women, he will make himself look like a hypocrite. How ridculous.

Anyone else got a ex or STBX like mine? What a messed-up person he is. He has serious mental health issues...


----------

